# My Betta won't make a bubble nest



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, so for a long time now I have been planning to breed my Bettas. I have a beautiful male betta that has a white body and blue/red fins. My female is a pinkish white color. When my male was in his 2 gallon bowl he made bubble nests like crazy! I've had them both for about 5 months now. I put him into a large 10 gallon tank that had been filtered and I turned the filter off to not disturb his nest building. I even put some styrofoam in it to help him out. He decided to start building his nest in the opposite corner to the styrofoam so I took it out. he built it to be about the size of a small apple. Just after that though he quit and isn't working on it anymore  the temperature is around 75-80F. Oh and I also have my female right next to my males tank. I even tried to put a mirror next to him so he would feel like there was competition for his female. Is there anything I can do to get him to build his nest more? I've been waiting so long to breed them and now he's being a pain in the butt!


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Indian Almond leaf might help, but it sounds like the bubble nest is a decent size if they are pet store bettas! Good Luck with the spawn!


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

BettaFishBreeder said:


> Indian Almond leaf might help, but it sounds like the bubble nest is a decent size if they are pet store bettas! Good Luck with the spawn!


I wish I would have known that sooner! His nest is almost gone now  I thought it was too small. But I placed my female in a small jar with air holes in the middle of his tank so hopefully he'll be interested by that! He isn't flaring at her or anything though. any idea what that means?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

How did you condition them?


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

MadMay said:


> How did you condition them?


what do you mean by that?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Try to keep temp steady around 82F
2. At the moment, isolate them for a few days - don't let them see other fish.
3. After the isolation period, do not let the pair constantly see each other. Only flare them daily for 5-15 minutes. If possible use other fish as sparring partner - male to male and female to female. Once they are aggressive then flare the pair to each other.
4. Check water pram.
5. Keep feeding nutritious foods 2-3 times daily.
6. Most important, be patient 

Note: I do not rely on nest nor breeding bars on females to breed. I rely on flirting behavior. If both show flirting behavior, I breed them.

Good luck


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh sorry conditioning is when you feed them nutritious food for a time period before you breed them. Breeding bettas takes a lot out of them especially the male so conditioning is very important.


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

indjo said:


> 1. Try to keep temp steady around 82F
> 2. At the moment, isolate them for a few days - don't let them see other fish.
> 3. After the isolation period, do not let the pair constantly see each other. Only flare them daily for 5-15 minutes. If possible use other fish as sparring partner - male to male and female to female. Once they are aggressive then flare the pair to each other.
> 4. Check water pram.
> ...


Thank you!  My female has breeding bars and is really fat lol. But hopefully this works!!


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

MadMay said:


> Oh sorry conditioning is when you feed them nutritious food for a time period before you breed them. Breeding bettas takes a lot out of them especially the male so conditioning is very important.


ohhhh. I have been feeding them frozen blood worms and staple food. Should I be feeding them something else? I'm not quite sure if pet cetera sells eggs/live food :/


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

indjo said:


> 1. Try to keep temp steady around 82F
> 2. At the moment, isolate them for a few days - don't let them see other fish.
> 3. After the isolation period, do not let the pair constantly see each other. Only flare them daily for 5-15 minutes. If possible use other fish as sparring partner - male to male and female to female. Once they are aggressive then flare the pair to each other.
> 4. Check water pram.
> ...


Also; What exactly does flirting behavior include? My female is in a jar inside his tank currently and he's flaring at her a little and kind of following her movements.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Flirting behavior : when ever they see another betta, they will flare and swim all over the tank in an "S" fashion, hoping the other will follow. Courtship involves a game of "follow the leader", at least until the male decides to bite.

When they flare to fight, they will stay in a certain position and hold their ground . . . or in this case water Lol

To get a better idea of what I mean, look at youtube videos on betta breeding and betta fighting. Compare the way they flare and swimming style.


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

indjo said:


> Flirting behavior : when ever they see another betta, they will flare and swim all over the tank in an "S" fashion, hoping the other will follow. Courtship involves a game of "follow the leader", at least until the male decides to bite.
> 
> When they flare to fight, they will stay in a certain position and hold their ground . . . or in this case water Lol
> 
> To get a better idea of what I mean, look at youtube videos on betta breeding and betta fighting. Compare the way they flare and swimming style.


okay thanks! He is looking at her flaring and swimming around her then swimming away. So I think this may be flirting. when they flirt is it okay to let her out? when will he build the nest for her eggs?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lately Mine seldom if ever build nests. But usually they make one during the courtship ritual.
Release or not - depends on you. The female will take a beating and even worse if courtship time is longer. For virgin females, it is best to just float her for a day or so before releasing.


----------



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

indjo said:


> Lately Mine seldom if ever build nests. But usually they make one during the courtship ritual.
> Release or not - depends on you. The female will take a beating and even worse if courtship time is longer. For virgin females, it is best to just float her for a day or so before releasing.


Okay, thank you  I think I'll do that and hopefully this works! I'm so excited!


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

I would let her out as long as its at least a 10 gallon and has places to hide! That way you dont have to worry about her dropping her eggs in the breeding trap!


----------

